# Divi Phoenix Resort vs Villas in Aruba



## workshy (Sep 6, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between these two Aruba resorts: Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix  (RCI #8729)  vs Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort  (RCI#4032)? 

We are exchanging into either resorts for next year and couldn't tell if these two are the same resort but different room/building types or different location altogether. 

Thank you.
Nancy


----------



## akp (Sep 7, 2013)

*I think...*

I haven't been there yet (scheduled to go Dec 2013) but my understanding is that the Beach Villas are the newer units at Divi Phoenix.  They're the 7 or 8 story buildings you see in photos of the resort.  

Anita


----------



## shar (Nov 23, 2013)

Divi  Aruba Phoenix is the older high rise building  14 stories and the low rise building in front with three stories.  Beach Villas are beside them and are 8 story buildings. Beach Villas are newer, but depending upon the unit maybe smaller and do not have the view from most of the units that the majority of the older units have. The older section is in the process of being upgraded. The older units have a larger balcony in most cases. All have use of the same amenities. 

We own in the Aruba phoenix and prefer these units because of the view from the balcony. Others prefer the newer units as they have dishwasher, and washer/dryer combination in each unit. Furniture is pretty much the same in both sections, although it is newer in the Beach Villa's unless you get a unit in the tower or low rise that has been upgraded in 2014 That is suppose to start in the Spring after high season is over.

Shar


----------



## arubanut (Nov 25, 2013)

If you have a choice go with Beach Villas...

We toured this property couple of years ago,we wanted to buy soooo bad.
The Beach Villas at Aruba Phoenix reminded us why we fell in love with Aruba for the first time 22yrs ago.

Quiet,just steps to the beach.

Give it a few years down the road and i think we will look to buy an additional week at this resort(re-sale that is  )


----------



## davenlib (Jan 14, 2014)

What about the Divi village (#4988).  How does it compare and do we get to use all the complex amenities and does it have ocean views?


----------

